# Wall hung tool cabinet



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

For some time now I have had it on my mind to build a wall hung tool cabinet for my hand and marking tools. I think this year will be the year when I have both the time and enthusiasm to make a start on it.

I was hoping that someone has or is intending to build one and may have some drawings or plans which I may be able to take inspiration from.

I do not plan on making it too fancy or detailed, I don't need anything that will cater for hand planes as I have them stored else where although I would like to make the doors deep enough to hold chisels/screwdrivers etc. Some advice on making the doors would be appreciated. I also need it deep enough as I intend to install "leaves" or inner hinged doors for added storage space.

If anyone has some info on the above or could direct me to the relevant webpage I would be very grateful.

Many thanks.

David


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

A couple of Woodsmith plans here may be of help…they may have more than the two I posted

Woodsmith link
http://www.woodsmithshop.com/episodes/downloads/

Plans
http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/301/slidingdoorshopcabinet.pdf

http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/211/pegboardrack.pdf


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

David, I have this one saved in my favorites. 
http://www.finewoodworking.com/uploadedImages/Fine_Woodworking_Network/Image_Resources/Magazine/188/011188040_mdsq.jpg
I think it might help if you gave some dimensions and an idea of how much "stuff" needs to go in the cabinet.
I had one that had french cleat system which was nice too, very versatile but smaller.
*If you do a search with the following woodworking wall cabinet you will get tons of great versions.*


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

Kdc68 and Pat, thanks for taking the time out fellahs to respond.

Pat what you have posted hits the nail on the head. I have no need for the drawer boxes but I like the idea of the pigeon holes and the central dividing panel board.

The dimensions of the image you posted are close to what I envisaged my final cabinet to look like. The cavity doors are also appealing. Another question, how do you build the doors? Are they constructed seperately from the main case or made as a sealed box unit then the top of the box cut off to leave you with a matching top cover which can then be made into doors?

I was thinking of constructing the main case from birch ply with hardwood trim and for the door panels, Any thoughts on this point.

I will probably go with the French cleat system for hanging the cabinet.

Thanks again

David


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Here's a good link for ya, David: http://images.taunton.com/downloads/FW1124_Tool-Cabinet.pdf


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Roger +1. Although I've been less and less impressed with FW as of late, I still consider it a good starting place. Also, don't forget to use the search on LJ as there are many nice wall hung tool cabinets. Good luck!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

here is a nice cab from charles

http://lumberjocks.com/helluvawreck/blog/27485

it is a 3 part series

hung on french cleats
it could be moved if needed


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I built my cabinet based on that article posted by Roger above - love it. been working out GREAT! lots of sizable storage and easy access to it all (albeit I made mine 1/3 of the size due to space limitations - but that's what it's all about - customization):









In fact, I liked the concept so much that I recently built another (airsoft) cabinet using similar methods and design:


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

Roger, John, David & Purp - Thanks very much for the input lads, the more I look at the cabinet illustrated in the FW article Roger the more I like it. The cabinet Charles built wasn't what I had in mind David but I have space (the back of one of the doors into the shop) which could benefit from a similar design. Perhaps a hinged unit with a wheeled base maybe doable. You see, you have my imagination working already boys. Purp, that's a nice cabinet and drawer unit you built yourself there but you're just showing off with those fancy LED's lol. Very nice indeed. Thanks again gents

David


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Well, here is my version. It's all birch ply, and the doors were built separately.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

ha! thanks
that cabinet is in a pooly lit area, and those lights make all the difference in making it more useful.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

check out my projects; I built mine last year as a combination of a FWW plan and a plan I found in Woodcraft magazine. Took a long time to build (especially the tool holders) but well worth the effort.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey Amigo,

I presently don't have a cabinet like that in my shop, but if you would build me one, and ship over here to Arkansas, then I would put it to good use…....lol…..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

Fellahs - as usual I am overwhelmed by your input and advice, very much appreciated I can tell you. From what I can see, the plan from FW which Pat and Roger highlighted earlier seems to be the generic cabinet you guys are basing your designs on. The personal customised touches are also impressive, I have lots of ideas now.

Charlie - I am pleased to see you used baltic bich ply - How have you found it, does it stand up to the rigours of daily use - would you use solid timber if rebuilding it again. Did you use dovetails or box joints at the top and base my eyes ain't what they once were and can't see from your pictures.

Purp - Hey, you don't need to justify those lights to me lol are you going to tell me they are on a sensor, so they come on when you open the door, much like a fridge lol?

Manitario - that looks like a fantastic cabinet you built for yourself, again functional and practical as well as pleasing to the eye. I don't intend to build drawers for mine so that should save me some time but i would agree with you on the point of designing/making tool holders, they can take for ever. Thanks for posting.

Hey Hombre - How's it going down there in Arkansas? you still chasing those elusive big boy billy bass? did you ever get around to buying that 20" planer?

Thanks again all

David


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

David, I think you might want to check out this thread. Some really nice toolboxes and wall cabinets.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/48863


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow! thanks for that Pat, I only looked through the first 4/5 pages but there are some fantastic examples of tool chests and cabinets on there.

I have already built myself several floor standing tool chests but never one specifically for the wall.
I just need to inherit some free time to make a start on it, hopefully by late fall I'll have that time available.

Thanks again for taking the time to interogate the forum for the thread, lots of reading ahead of me.

Cheers

David


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

sensored lights… now that's a good idea - but then I would have to pack this cabinet with beer 

no these are older sets of lights, manually operated with a …. switch. but battery operated so no wires required. since they are not on all the time, the battery lasts for quite some time.

I did see the new version of these lights -and they are sensor/motion activated nowadays.


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

Either way a good idea Purp but the the idea of having beer in the shop not a good idea, I would only ruin my cast table tops with the rings left by sweating cans!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Ohhh WALL hung, I had to read that title twice


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

So did you decide on what to build?


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

yep, just about got all the ideas together from all the hints and tips and articles provided by others. Just need to find the time which will hopefully be before years out.


----------

